# Sturgeon



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

I think I had a sturgeon on in Lake Erie about 5-6 years ago that broke my line. This way didn't get away. An 8'4'' beast going about 275 lbs caught on the Fraser River in British Columbia. This white sturgeon almost pulled me overboard, and took over an hour to land even with 150 lb power pro. It was hard leaving the great bite on Erie the past week, but this made it worthwhile. It was released as the sturgeon is a protected fish in BC. Our guide service was BC Sportfishing Group.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, what a fish. Congrats!!! 

Had no Idea Sturg were in Erie?


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Very nice !!!! Congrats

LAND BIG FISH !!!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Awesome~ !


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## profisher5 (Jun 11, 2009)

WOW!!! I would blow those two pictures up, frame them, & hang them on the wall.


----------



## snory (Jan 22, 2009)

went to Fla. last week my cousion and I fished the Suwannee River, sturgeons where jumping all over the river they where about 5-6ft long. they have signs at boat ramps to be aware of jumping sturgeons, this is the first time I have seen this

Snory


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

My neighbor caught a 3' Sturgeon last spring perch fishing on the south side of Kelley's Island.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

sweet!! thats definatly on my wishlist


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

Lake Erie has Lake (Green) sturgeon which don't get as big and obviously are endangered. I have caught white sturgeon on the Columbia River in Oregon where they are slot sized. Anything under 36" and over 52" (not exact) have to be released but one fish a day and two a year can be kept. They have a great hatchery system with tens of thousands returning every year. Anytime a 4-8ft fish jumps while fighting them is a blast to catch.


----------



## ohiocarpenter (Nov 2, 2009)

The One said:


> Lake Erie has Lake (Green) sturgeon which don't get as big and obviously are endangered. I have caught white sturgeon on the Columbia River in Oregon where they are slot sized. Anything under 36" and over 52" (not exact) have to be released but one fish a day and two a year can be kept. They have a great hatchery system with tens of thousands returning every year. Anytime a 4-8ft fish jumps while fighting them is a blast to catch.


I have put this on my bucket list


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

i have fished the fraser twice and love it. man are the sturgeon fun to catch. as you can tell from my signature picture. that is a 7ft'er.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

fishing247 said:


> i have fished the fraser twice and love it. man are the sturgeon fun to catch. as you can tell from my signature picture. that is a 7ft'er.


That's a nice one in your signature picture !!


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

thanks mike but yours even sweater. still looking for a 10ft'er or better. my wife had a monster hooked that she fought for about 30 minutes. then it made a crazy run at her and jumped about 15ft from the boat and my wife couldn't reel fast enough and the hook came out. the guide said it was a 10 or 11 footer and i about crapped myself when it jumped so close to the boat. bummer!!!!


----------

